# كُـــفـــتـــة صـــيـــامـــي !



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يوليو 2010)

*مساء الخير

احنا في صيام الرسل وتقريبا معظمنا صايمين 
على فكرة انا مش صايم عن الاكل
بس حددت ان الصيام دة هستفاد منه وهصوم عن غلط معين

عموما بعيدا عني
اكتشفت ان الشيطان اتدخل كمان في الصيام !
يعني
مثلا في الصلاة
الشيطان بيدخل بزرع افكار تبعد عن الصلاة
حتى لو كويسة
يعني مثلا لازم تروح الخدمة وتشوف المخدومين
او
او
ايا كان
لحد مايكون مفيش وقت للصلاة
او تكون الصلاة قليلة جدا لضيق الوقت
ونبأة فاكرين نفسنا مشغولين في حاجة مهمة وهي الخدمة

ولكن دلوقت الصيام
من الطبيعي يا اما انا صايم 
يا اما لا !
انما عشان الشيطان يدخل ويبطل صيامي
دي حرب جديدة منه
او انا لسة واخد بالي منها

لما يجي ويخلي صيامنا مودرن !
لما نكون بناكل كفته صيامي !
لما كل بيت دلوقتي بأة بيعمل مكرونة بالبشمل بس صيامي من غير لحمة
وولاد اللاذينه بيطلعوا نفس الطعم بالظبط !
بس صيامي
حسب الشرع !

أفسر دة باية !
بنضحك على نفسنا 
ولا فاكرين اننا بنضحكك على ربنا !

مش فاهم بصراحة يعني اية اكل كفته صيامي
وهي نفس طعم الكفتة الفطاري تقريبا
ويقولك فته بفول الصويا ومش فطاري
والغريبة ان الناس تبأة مقتنعه بأنه مش حرام !!

يعني انا من رأيي اللي مش هيقدر ميصومش
ميرتكبش خطية أكبر
وهي الضحك على نفسنا ومجاملة ربنا !

غير كل دة شهوة الأكل !
يعني تلاقي الناس صايمة وراشقين في الكنيسة
وتيجي تسمعهم بيتكلموا وهما عالسوفرة
تلاقي الواحد بيجعر !
اللللللللللله الطعمية دي حلوة اوووووووووووي
عاجباة الطعمية !
ومشتهيها اوي !
ومع ذلك قاعد بياكل 
ماهي صيامي !!

حتى صيامنا بأة الشيطان بيشتغلنا فيه
والمشكلة اننا فاكرين انه صيام !
يا بأينا بناكل كفته صيامي
يا اما ناكل الفول بأشهى النكهات 
وبنتفنن اننا نخلية طعمه حلو وأحلى من اللحوم !

وكله عشان عاملين الصيام فرض !
زيه زي فرض دخول الجيش !
فلازم نظبطه عشان منكرهوش !
*​


----------



## sparrow (9 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جامد جدااا 

عندك حق في كل كلمة قلتها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

*في مره روحت دير المقطم وكنا صايمين مش فاكر صيام ايه

ولاقيت ايه بقي بيتنباع هناك

جبنه صيامي وكفته صيامي ومش فاكر ايه تاني 

حاجات معروفه انها فطاري وقلك صيامي احنا اللي عملنها

وطبعا الناس تشتري مصدقت لاقت حاجه زي كده

انا شايف بقي ان العيب علينا لاننا مش بنصوم من الناحيه الروحيه

بنصوم عن الاكل وخلاص ونقول احنا صايمين

وده عيب ناس كتيره 
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *مساء الخير
> 
> مساء النور يا اخويا​
> زيه زي فرض دخول الجيش !
> *​




*والنبي يا شيخ ماتجيب السيره دي تاني :heat:​*


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2010)

*و فى كمان بيض صيامى و لانشون صيامى*
*عندك حق يا كيرو بس اللى يقدر ينفذ احنا بئينا مدلعين اوى اليومين دول*
*يالا مش هغلس المرة دى هحرمك من غلاستى هههههه*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يوليو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> موضوع جامد جدااا
> 
> عندك حق في كل كلمة قلتها




*نورتي الموضوع سبارو
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *في مره روحت دير المقطم وكنا صايمين مش فاكر صيام ايه
> 
> ولاقيت ايه بقي بيتنباع هناك
> 
> ...




*ودي المشكلة الأكبر يا مايكل
ان الغلطات دي مش بتيجي من اي حد
لا
دي كمان من أديرة وكنائس
بجد ياريت نفوق
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *والنبي يا شيخ ماتجيب السيره دي تاني :heat:​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يامعقد
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *و فى كمان بيض صيامى و لانشون صيامى*
> *عندك حق يا كيرو بس اللى يقدر ينفذ احنا بئينا مدلعين اوى اليومين دول*
> *يالا مش هغلس المرة دى هحرمك من غلاستى هههههه*




*هههههههههههههههه
بيض كمان
بجد دة اللي ناقص

تنور يا فيدو غلس في اي وقت
هههههه
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يامعقد
> ههههههههههه
> *​





*ما انت مشوفته اللي انا شوفته يا حج


ربنا يكرمك وتشوف يا اخويا :t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*عندك حق يا كيرو *
*موضوع فعلا جامد*
*وفي ناس فعلا بتصوم صيام عن الاكل بس*
*لكن مش صيام روح مش بقول علي صيام  الرسل بس*
*لالالالالالالالالالا ده علي كل الصيامات*
*بجد ياريت نفووووووووووق وكفاية لحد كده*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *عندك حق يا كيرو *
> *موضوع فعلا جامد*
> *وفي ناس فعلا بتصوم صيام عن الاكل بس*
> ...



*ياريت ياروكا فعلا ناخد بالنا من صيامنا
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

الاباء الكهنة بكنيستى 

اعلنوا بوضوح 
ان تلك المنتجات وان كانت نباتية 

الا ان من يتناولها ليس بصائم 

ممكن للضعفاء والاطفال 


يعنى كلنا الكبار بنستعبط 
ومش بنصوم لاقمع جسدى واستعبدة 
دة كدة بدلع جسمى نباتى 


نفسى اعرف لو قام اضطهاد 
هل سيوجد شهداء 
يستغنوا عن حياتهم كلها للملك المسيح 


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

الف مبروك المباركة يا كيرو 
عقبال الاصفر والبرتقال والتفاح 
علشان تطردنا  بضمير


----------

